

Ask HN: Why I should attend to Google I/O? - mehdim

I'm building a company focused on APIs on node.js ( a kind of Google Apps script but for all APIs -not only Google ones and not on Rhino as Google Apps Script-).
Just to know why people attend to Google I/O. Is it only a google tech conference for discovering Google tech news 2 days before everybody?
Is is a business networking event? Is it a "business with Google" event?
Which population goes there? Only Developpers using Google technologies? Is it open to start-ups which can show off their techno?
I would come from France to go to the Gluecon 7 days after, so I would like to know if I have a good reason to spend $900 to Google I/O (If I have the chance to book a ticket the 13tth of March !!!)
======
electrichead
I think the main reason to go to a conference is to immerse yourself in a
certain type if culture. I attended a query conference last weekend and I came
out of it so motivated to work on new things. It is easy to get bogged down
sometimes by the daily grind at work and these events feature speakers who can
show you a different side of things - things that excite you. And the best
part is that you are there with others that share your enthusiasm. It is
sometimes infectious.

I would say that the type of person that attends a Google i/o conference
appreciates the cutting edge in terms of mobile and web technologies.

~~~
mehdim
Have you already been there? what did you learn, make, or who did you met that
you could only do there? I love cutting edege technologies and I watch Google
I/O videos on Youtube, but I want to understand here why I would pay $900 for
attending.

------
phasevar
I'd also love to know the answer to this. I'm a freelance developer
(Node.js/Python/Go) in SF Bay area and am wondering if this would be a good
event to attend for building relationships that will lead to more freelance
development work.

